# Tour of Woodside



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Any doing the Tour de Woodside on Sunday Sept 21st? Just curious to find out if anyone has done it before and what it was like etc.
-Shane


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

All the grief that Woodside residents give cyclists does not make me want to go out and help support their cause. The century route is nice and a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> All the grief that Woodside residents give cyclists does not make me want to go out and help support their cause.


 +1

I guess this is the one time a year when it's OK by the residents for cyclists to be in Woodside.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Well - not that I want to start a battle but in all fairness I think its one of those situations where the "few" ruin it for the "many". When people have to deal with us riding in large groups taking up an entire lane blocking a line of cars I can certainly understand the frustration. It goes both ways. No everyone does this and most cyclists will go single file on the narrower roads when a car approaches, its the ones that decide its ok to ride 3 abreast and create a line of traffic behind them that ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ShaneW said:


> Well - not that I want to start a battle but in all fairness I think its one of those situations where the "few" ruin it for the "many". When people have to deal with us riding in large groups taking up an entire lane blocking a line of cars I can certainly understand the frustration. It goes both ways. No everyone does this and most cyclists will go single file on the narrower roads when a car approaches, its the ones that decide its ok to ride 3 abreast and create a line of traffic behind them that ruins it for the rest of us.


Shane, it is much...much more than that. Do a google search on woodside and cyclists.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

oh, ok - I will check it out then.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

in the first year of this event, I was wildly mis-quoted by the media regarding this ride (including my call for a supposed boycott of the event). I, like many others, found it ironic that the town that wanted to ban cyclists was having a fundraising ride to benefit the town. I was quickly educated about this ride, it's purpose, and it's beneficiaries.

The Tour for Woodside benefits Woodside High School. This is a public high school and many of the students are from the Redwood City area. The town of Woodside does not benefit from this event. The high school students at the high school do. As I was told two years ago, the uber-rich students from Woodside don't attend Woodside HS -- the middle-class and poor students do attend Woodside HS.

so, please don't let the association with the few anti-bicycle advocates in Woodside keep you from participating in an event that benefits the students of Woodside HS.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Woodside should put a stoplight at the intersection of Woodside road and Canada.

What is their problem??? Hanging on to small town appeal?

I've had lunch by that stop sign the past couple of weekends and that place is a cluster. There are so many cars and every 5 cars is confusion on who's turn it is.

Then there's the cyclists... Oh jeez. Three out of four are ok but the rest don't even stop. They just slow down and go expecting folks to slam on their brakes for them. I'm not even going to talk about the large groups like noon ride and spectrum ride. Nope, not gonna say a word. Nothing, not a peep  

Rant over. If you ride through Woodside like me, be 101% courteous for everybody's sake.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The century looks like a good ride. Although I'm double-booked that day, I did look into registration and found this:



> If you missed online registration, please come by Palo Alto Bicycles at 171 University Avenue in Palo Alto on Saturday, Sept. 20, from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. to sign up. If you wait until Sunday, there will be a 50% increase in fees. Happy Riding!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

This event does a disservice to themselves by not addressing the anti-bike controversy head on. They should be inviting local community leaders to participate in the event, working with them to improve conditions within the town, encouraging local businesses to sponsor the event, and publicizing these efforts. Instead, the event advertising completely ignores the issue, allowing cyclists to come to their own conclusions. If they wonder why people are confused, they have only themselves to blame.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Woodside should put a stoplight at the intersection of Woodside road and Canada.


Couldn't agree more. Seems like a straight-forward solution. Hey, they could even host a ride to raise the money to pay for it if the money's the issue.  Honestly that's one of the few stop sign intersection on my various rides where I completely unclip both feet, come to an absolute stop, and put both feet on the ground. Even on group rides. I don't want to contribute to the animosity the a significant number of locals seem to have towards cyclists.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah - I ride out there all the time, its pretty much the only place I ride since its close. I am always courteous and do my best not to piss people off. I actually saw two women get pulled over the other day and got SPEEDING TICKETS!!!!:mad2: Its a little funny on one hand but the Sheriff was all over them about it and one was not carrying ID so she was being harassed even more. Clearly the Woodside cops are not big fans either!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

"Tour of Woodside"!? 

How effin' big is Woodside? I'm guessing less than 15 square miles.


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Folks, it's Tour _for_ Woodside


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry.......semantics will get you every time!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

ShaneW said:


> yeah - I ride out there all the time, its pretty much the only place I ride since its close. I am always courteous and do my best not to piss people off. I actually saw two women get pulled over the other day and got SPEEDING TICKETS!!!!:mad2: Its a little funny on one hand but the Sheriff was all over them about it and one was not carrying ID so she was being harassed even more. Clearly the Woodside cops are not big fans either!


How fast were they riding? What street was that?


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

They were on Woodside road. Not sure how to explain where exactly. If you are coming down off 84 on to the long straight you end up going past a dog training center on your right where the road makes a split. They were stopped just a little ways past there. I was coming in the opposite direction and heard it all going down.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

BTW - I have no idea how fast they were riding. I know the speed limit on that portion of the road is 25 and you can coast through there at close to 30 very easily. Maybe they were pushing hard and around 35? I have no idea, just guessing on the speeds here. I went through yesterday and was considering seeing how fast I could go but I was afraid I would get pulled over too!!! Hahhaha.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

more tickets on Canada Road today. the police lie in wait @ Jefferson and the other T intersection (the name escapes me). the going rate for failure to stop tickets right now is $250.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> more tickets on Canada Road today. the police lie in wait @ Jefferson and the other T intersection (the name escapes me). the going rate for failure to stop tickets right now is $250.


Ugh. Ticketing at Woodside and Canada makes sense. I can see them wanting to enforce there. Yes, I know it's the law that you should come to a complete stop, but IMO, ticketing southbound riders at those two T-intersections are cheap shots. I never blow through them, but usually roll them. Thanks for heads up.

Ride for Woodside? Sounds like enough cyclists are already generating revenue for them by riding there.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

well - I am doing the ride tomorrow but the more I read and hear about what goes on the less I want to deal with the nonsense anymore. My goal was to do an organized funride/race before the year is over so at least I am getting that out of the way. Hahaha. Woodside cops are notorious for being ....well....you know! I just cant believe someone actually got a SPEEDING ticket on a bicycle......I would frame it!
LOL
-Shane


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Have fun. :thumbsup: It looks like a great ride, and the weather should be perfect.


----------

